

Networking in an Uncertain Economy - mlLK
http://www.secretsofthejobhunt.com/profiles/blogs/networking-in-an-uncertain

======
mlLK
Although it reads like a shameless plug for
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=549148> I was more or less interested in
your thoughts and opinions than advertising their service.

